# A little pink plus sign :)



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm expecting!!! I took a home test last night and it showed results immediately so I went to the doctor and I'm 5 weeks. My boyfriend and I are so excited. We've been together over 2 years now, and all our friends were asking when we were going to have kids. lol 

The symptoms aren't fun.  Really indigestion... the vomiting hasn't started yet. But I knew something was up when I got the "boob implants" lol Oh and not to mention I can barely stay awake. 

So Helena and Onyx will have a human brother or sister now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

congrats girl! I was just wondering about you and the puppers yesterday!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice job. Congrats.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah another one on the way! This forums havin babies as of late lol..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ya'll need to have your old men post up hospital pictures as soon as ya'll have them lil chittlens


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!!!!! :woof:


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*CONGRATS!!*


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


I need some of you preggo ladies to come and rub your baby germs on me..LMAO. My clock is ticking...LMAO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow! congrats!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulatins!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

AWWW Rep points to all! I didn't expect this big of a turn out. hehe Oh man the hot flashes have started. And I'm so emotional, even if my boyfriend just looks at me wrong.  First day of the rest of our lives.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! Congrats! Can't wait to see your future kids+pits photos


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Yes! Must get lots of kids 'n pits pics!!* :angel:


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll go one step further and get you "pit with prego belly"pics here in a few months! lol

Question for the ladies who are pregnant or have kids. Did your dog act differently when your belly started to grow?? Can they tell?? My sisters dog seemed that he could with her first baby. He was always just hanging around her more so than usual. When the baby came he would just sit by the carrier and stare at the little baby and was so protective over my niece and nephew as they grew.


----------

